#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in guwahati | Best Btech/BE colleges in guwahati

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 6 Engineering Colleges in Guwahati:*
Indian Institute Of Technology GuwahatiAssam Engineering CollegeDon Bosco College of Engineering and TechnologyGirijananda Chowdhury Institute of Management & TechnologyRoyal School of Engineering & TechnologyNETES Institute of Technology and Science*1.) Indian Institute Of Technology Guwahati*
**
*Year of Establishment:* 1994.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringChemical Science and TechnologyCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics and Electrical EngineeringEngineering PhysicsMathematics & ComputingMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 36,060/- Per Year.

*Placement:* 
*Discipline*
*No. of StudentsRegistered*
*No. of StudentsPlaced*
*% of StudentsPlaced*
*AVG Sal in Rs Lakh Per Annum*

CSE
54
50
93
Rs 16.5 L

ECE
48
45
94
Rs 8.3 L

EEE
28
25
89
Rs 9.6 L

ME
55
50
91
Rs 7.4 L

CE
42
34
81
Rs 6.5 L

CL
28
24
86
Rs 7.6 L

BT
20
17
85
Rs 5.8 L



*Address:* IIT Guwahati, Assam 781039, India.





  Similar Threads: IIT Guwahati M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | IIT Guwahati fee | IIT Guwahati placement Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in jammu and kashmir | Best Btech/BE colleges in jammu Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Assam Engineering College*
*Year of Establishment:* 1955.

*Affiliation:* Gauhati University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringChemical EngineeringChemistryComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical and Instrumentation EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringHumanities and Social SciencesMechanical and Industrial & Production Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 8,250/- Per Semester.

*Placement:* 
ACCENTURE
36

ADHUNIK CEMENTS
14

AFCONS
3

BCPL
10

BHARTI INFRATEL
3

BRITISH OXYGEN CORPORATION LIMITED
3

CALCOM CEMENTS
8

CAPGEMINI
38

DENSO
8

FORCE MOTORS
1

GOUTAM CONSTRUCTIONS
4

GAMMON
2

HAVELLS
3

HCC
5

IOCL
6

IVRCL
23

KD INDIA
3

KENNAMETAL
2

KSK ENERGY VENTURES
14

LARSEN & TOUBRO
12

LNJ BHILWARA
2

OIL INDIA LIMITED
6

ONGC
19

PHILIPS
4

RELIANCE POWER
7

ROYAL INSTITUTE OF ENGINEERING & TECHNOLOGY
4

ROYAL UNIVERSITY OF BHUTAN
6

SHIVVANI
9

SIMPLEX
13

SOMA
5

SONY
1

STAR CEMENT
3

TECHMAHINDRA
10

TOSHNIWAL CONTROLS
1

TVS MOTORS
1

*TOTAL*
*292*


*Address:* Assam Engineering College, Jalukbari, Guwahati, Assam, PIN - 781013, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Don Bosco College of Engineering and Technology*
*Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:* Don Bosco University.

*Courses:* 
Bachelor of Technology (Computer Science & Engineering)Bachelor of Engineering (Information Technology)Bachelor of Engineering (Electrical & Electronics Engineering)Bachelor of Technology (Electronics & Communication Engineering)*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:* 
The right placement for each student is a primary concern of DBCET. To achieve this, a dedicated placement cell works towards recognizing and developing the core competencies and enhancing interpersonal and communication skills of every student.
Top Recruiting Companies
NIITONGCIOC Ltd (A.O.D)Oil India LimitedASEBAMTRONN.F.RailwayBSNLDoordarshan Kendra Guwahati (Prasar Bharati)All India Radio*Address:* Assam Don Bosco University, Airport Road, Azara, Guwahati - 781017, Assam - INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Girijananda Chowdhury Institute of Management & Technology*
*Year of Establishment:* 2006.

*Affiliation:* Gauhati University.

*Courses:* 
Computer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Telecommunication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringApplied Electronics and Instrumentation Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 65,000/- Per Semester.

*Placement:* 
The major recruiters are as follows:
JUD Cements LimitedShriram Value Services Pvt. LtdEnvironmental Research and Evaluation CentreHubcity Softwares Pvt. Ltd.Avantika Innovations Pvt. Ltd.Autometers Alliance LimitedAssam Power Generation Corporation Ltd., (A.S.E.B.)CMC LimitedWipro BPOAvaria Tech Pvt. Ltd.NR Switch and Radio Services.IBM India .Capital IQ.GeoEnpro Petroleum Limited.Bajaj Allianz Life Insurance Co. Ltd.HDFC Limited.Lupin Limited .Environmental Research and Evaluation Centre.Karvy Stock Broking Limited.UB Group.Purbanchal Banijya Vikash.Benzcom India Pvt Limited.Reliance Capital.Assam Co-operative Apex Bank.Rashtriya Gramin Bikash Nidhi.Xerox India Limited.Emami LimitedCalcom Cement India LimitedSony India Pvt. Ltd.Syntel LimitedShriram Transport Finance Co. LimitedPrima Impact Informatics Solutions & Consultancy Pvt. Ltd.AccordshineSohoy GroupJoyshree PowerolPradanEXILANT Technologies Pvt. Ltd.Force Motors LimitedAmrit Cement Industries LimitedBioMerieux India Pvt. Ltd.Indian ArmyIndian NavyZaloni Technologies India Pvt. LtdShiv-Vani Oil & Gas Exploration Services Ltd*Address:* GIRIJANANDA CHOWDHURY INSTITUTE OF MANAGEMENT AND TECHNOLOGY, Hathkhowapara, Azara, Guwahati - 781017, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Royal School of Engineering & Technology*
*Year of Establishment:* 2009.

*Affiliation:* Gauhati University, Guwahati.

*Courses:* 
Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Telecommunication EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
(First Year)

Admission Fee
Tuition Fee
Laboratory Fee
Development Fee
Library Fee
Activity Fee
Total (for 1st year)

35,000/-
65,000/-
10,000/-
30,000/-
15,000/-
10,000/-
1,65,000/-


*
Placement:* 
The PC organizes various activities such as guest lectures, pre-placement talks and workshops, which give opportunities to the industry as well as the students to interact with each other. Apart from academics, the students are given career counseling and training in soft skills, and are also exposed to group discussion practice sessions and mock interviews prior to the final placements.

The PC also focuses on:
- Personality Development
- Career Counseling
- Career Library
- Internships
- Strong Industry Interface

The entire placement exercise is a collaborative effort between RGI and the students. While RGI provides guidance and support through extensive networking with potential employers, the students have the responsibility of making the best possible efforts to obtain suitable placements.

Given the right platform, RGI believes that its students can achieve new heights in business management and set their own standards of performance in the industry. RGI students are trained to be well-rounded professionals, and the placement record is adequate testimony to the fact.

RGI campuses have a strong brand image of turning out well rounded students who have been transformed into leaders. Our students are making a difference to organizations both in the North East and around the Country.

The rigorous RGI curriculum is designed to train students to take a multi-disciplinary point of view and their choices of careers also reflect the same. RGI Class of 2011/12 (MBA) has been placed in banking and Financial Services, FMCG, Technology as well as Infrastructure.

*Address:* Royal Group of Institutions, Betkuchi, Opp. Tirupati Balaji Temple, NH 37, Guwahati 781035, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) NETES Institute of Technology and Science*
*Year of Establishment:* 2009.

*Affiliation:* Gauhati University.

*Courses:* 
Electronics and Communications EngineeringComputer Science and EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical and Electronics Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Total Fee INR 1,30,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* C-3 Damayanti Mansion, Dighali Pukhuri East, Guwahati-781001, India.

----------

